# wie lang halt sich friscj gefangener fisch im küschrank?



## Martin1987 (6. August 2012)

Wusste nicht wo ich die Frage stellen sollte deshalb hau ich die mal hier rein. Lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2012)

*AW: wie lang halt sich friscj gefangener fisch im küschrank?*

Da gibts keine grundsätzliche Antwort, da das auf viele Faktoren ankommt.

Je fettreicher, desto kürzer..

Je weniger ausgeblutet, desto kürzer ...

Je mehrSchnittstellen, desto kürzer....

Je wärmer, desto kürzer...

Je länger die Zeit vom Wasser in den Kühlschrank, desto kürzer...


Will man Fisch nicht spätestens am nächsten Tag essen, empfehle ich immer frosten..


----------



## Martin1987 (6. August 2012)

*AW: wie lang halt sich friscj gefangener fisch im küschrank?*

Ok das Problem ist ich fahre am Freitag bis Montag zum.campen und fahre aber Samstag i.d Sonntag mot den kutter auf dorsch und.plattfisch und habe aber wahrscheinlich keine gefrier Möglichkeit. Deshalb Suche ich tipps wie er sich 2tage in der elektrischen kuhlbox hält


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. August 2012)

*AW: wie lang halt sich friscj gefangener fisch im küschrank?*



Martin1987 schrieb:


> Ok das Problem ist ich fahre am Freitag bis Montag zum.campen und fahre aber Samstag i.d Sonntag mot den kutter auf dorsch und.plattfisch und habe aber wahrscheinlich keine gefrier Möglichkeit. Deshalb Suche ich tipps* wie er sich 2tage in der elektrischen kuhlbox hält*







Kommt ganz auf deine Box an. Ich hatte eine von Elektrolux,
die kühlte bis auf 2°.
Hast du kein gescheites Zeug, dann lass die Fische schwimmen und kauf zu Hause Filets.


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (7. August 2012)

*AW: wie lang halt sich friscj gefangener fisch im küschrank?*

Wir hatten mal ein ähnliches Problem, frag doch telefonisch mal bei dem Campingplatz nach ob sie dir nicht ein, zwei Packen mit Fischfilet in die Truhe legen würden. Für ein kleines Trinkgeld machen viele Besitzer schon mal eine Ausnahme


----------



## Heilbutt (8. August 2012)

*AW: wie lang halt sich friscj gefangener fisch im küschrank?*

Geht´s hier um optimal oder maximal?!?!

Ich hab schon so manches mal Fisch bis zu 3 Tage im Kühlschrank gelagert und danach zubereitet.
Hat niemandem geschadet!!

Ab wann es aber zu einer Gesundheitsgefährdung kommen kann würde mich auch interessieren.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2012)

*AW: wie lang halt sich friscj gefangener fisch im küschrank?*



> Ab wann es aber zu einer Gesundheitsgefährdung kommen kann würde mich auch interessieren.


Da kommen zu den oben von mir genannten Punkte dann noch dazu, wie man arbeitet.

Je hygienischer, desto länger dauert es bis zur Gesundheitsgefährdung....


Optimal wäre also Gummihandschuhe, alle Arbeitsgeräte wie Messer, Schneidplatten, Grätenzange etc. desinfiziert und das ganze am besten in einem dafür geeigneten, sterilen Raum.

Der Angler mit ungewaschenen Händern beim schlachten und zumindest (mikrobiell gesehen) zweifelhafter Umgebung beim filetieren drückt diese Grenze natürlich nach unten.

Fische mit normalem Fettgehalt (also nicht gerade Makrelen, Aale etc.) kann man aber bei entsprechend niedriger Temperratur (knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt) sicher ne Woche aufheben, ohne eine Gesundheitsgefährdung zu riskieren - dann noch von Essgenuss zu sprechen, wäre wohl eher anmaßend..


----------



## sunny (8. August 2012)

*AW: wie lang halt sich friscj gefangener fisch im küschrank?*

Bei Fisch und Geflügel bin ich echt vorsichtig/zimperlich. Da halte ich das wie Thomas. Wird es am nächsten Tag nicht verzehrt, kommt es in den Froster. Habe ich dafür keine Möglichkeiten, lasse ich es.   

Auf ne eventuelle Lebensmittelvergiftung habe ich überhaupt keinen Bock #d.


----------



## kaipiranja (21. August 2012)

*AW: wie lang halt sich friscj gefangener fisch im küschrank?*



sunny schrieb:


> Bei Fisch und Geflügel bin ich echt vorsichtig/zimperlich. Da halte ich das wie Thomas. Wird es am nächsten Tag nicht verzehrt, kommt es in den Froster. Habe ich dafür keine Möglichkeiten, lasse ich es.
> 
> Auf ne eventuelle Lebensmittelvergiftung habe ich überhaupt keinen Bock #d.




...so halte ich es auch, so schnell wie möglich und somit auch in der besten Qualität!

Kai


----------



## helpen (17. September 2012)

*AW: wie lang halt sich friscj gefangener fisch im küschrank?*

In dieser Hinsicht ticke ich genauso wie kaipiranja und sunny.
mit der fensterfolie bessere sichtschutz|catering service|Vielfalt an Kaffeepads von Meinpad|der bühnenbau für Individulisten|dienst für internationalen umzug|pedelec einfach umrüsten mit nachrüstsatz|akupunktur in berlin|raumgestaltung von beese in berlin


----------



## sprogoe (17. September 2012)

*AW: wie lang halt sich friscj gefangener fisch im küschrank?*

wenn der Fisch schon den ganzen Tag auf dem Kutter gelegen hat; selbst, wenn er mit Eis gekühlt wurde; finde ich, wird es Zeit, daß er am Abend in Froster kommt und nicht in Kühlschrank.

*Wenn der Fisch stinken tut, ist er meist kaput(t)!* 

Gruß Siggi


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2012)

*AW: wie lang halt sich friscj gefangener fisch im küschrank?*



sunny schrieb:


> Bei Fisch und Geflügel bin ich echt vorsichtig/zimperlich. Da halte ich das wie Thomas.* Wird es am nächsten Tag nicht verzehrt, kommt es in den Froster*. Habe ich dafür keine Möglichkeiten, lasse ich es.
> 
> Auf ne eventuelle Lebensmittelvergiftung habe ich überhaupt keinen Bock #d.


 



Die Alternative wäre ein Vacuum mit einem *vernünftigen*
Gerät. Da sollte der Fisch auch noch nach wenigen Tagen
gut zu gebrauchen sein.:m


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. September 2012)

*AW: wie lang halt sich friscj gefangener fisch im küschrank?*

8 Tage auf Eis ohne Unterbrechung gilt im Handel als Frischfisch. Ich würde den Fisch nicht filetieren, sondern nur ausnehmen und ev. auf Eis legen.
Petri


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2012)

*AW: wie lang halt sich friscj gefangener fisch im küschrank?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> *8 Tage auf Eis ohne Unterbrechung gilt im Handel als Frischfisch*. Ich würde den Fisch nicht filetieren, sondern nur ausnehmen und ev. auf Eis legen.
> Petri


 


Stimmt leider, aber ich esse diese Sauerei nicht.#d


----------



## fedu (20. September 2012)

*AW: wie lang halt sich friscj gefangener fisch im küschrank?*

Wenn wir Hochseeangeln waren oder den Fisch schnell kühlen wollten kam bei uns immer "Trockeneis" + Kühlbox zum einsatz.

lg


----------



## derporto (20. September 2012)

*AW: wie lang halt sich friscj gefangener fisch im küschrank?*

Was spicht denn gegen einen abendlichen Verzehr mit Pfanne auf Gaskocher oder (noch stilvoller), Lagerfeuer? Dann hast du das Problem nicht.

Ansonsten frag die Reederei bzw. den Captain des Kutters mit dem du rausfährst. In Heiligenhafen haben die Reedereien/Inhaber in den Holzhütten am Hafen extra Kühltrühen für diese Fälle, in denen sie die Fische der Angler entweder gegen geronge Gebühr oder sogar für lau einfrieren bis zur Abreise. Helfen würde es da sicherlich, wenn du gleich ankündigst nicht nur einen Tag rausfahren zu wollen, sondern evtl. auch in den Folgetagen dabei zu sein. Schafft vertrauen und Wohlwollen, verständlicherweise.


----------

